# Powered Structures



## stuart (Jun 12, 2010)

In digging out my Tyco train set I found some powered sturctures. I have not seen any posts on this, but do you guys use these moving structures? Should I just set up the buildings and not power them? Just looking for input, no decision yet on what I'm doing with them.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

stuart said:


> In digging out my Tyco train set I found some powered sturctures. I have not seen any posts on this, but do you guys use these moving structures? Should I just set up the buildings and not power them? Just looking for input, no decision yet on what I'm doing with them.


Totally up to you Stuart!

Personally I would go ahead and set them up for power...that way when I'm showing the layout it would be yet another thing for my guests to see! 


Jim


----------



## stuart (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, I'll take your advice and power them.


----------

